# Topics > Related topics > Events >  International Joint Conference on Artificial Intelligence

## Airicist

ijcai.org

International Joint Conference on Artificial Intelligence on Wikipedia

IJCAI-23, Cape Town, South Africa

IJCAI-ECAI-22, Bologna, Italy

IJCAI-21, Montreal, Canada

IJCAI-PRICAI-20, January 7-15, 2021, virtual

ijcai20.org

IJCAI-19, August 10-16, 2019, Macao, P.R. China

ijcai19.org

IJCAI-ECAI-18, 27th International Joint Conference on Artificial Intelligence and the 23rd European Conference on Artificial Intelligence, July 13-19, 2018, Stockholm, Sweden

ijcai-18.org

IJCAI-17, 26th International Joint Conference on Artificial Intelligence - August 19-25, 2017, Melbourne, Australia

IJCAI-16, 25th International Joint Conference on Artificial Intelligence - July 9-15, 2016, New York City, USA

facebook.com/ijcai16

twitter.com/ijcai16

IJCAI15, 24th International Joint Conference on Artificial Intelligence - July 25 - August 1, 2015, Buenos Aires, Argentina

youtube.com/@ijcai159

facebook.com/ijcai15

twitter.com/ijcai15

----------


## Airicist

Article "#IJCAI15 brings together leading researchers in AI"

by Sabine Hauert
July 28, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Article "Live coverage of #IJCAI2019"

by Robohub Editors
August 11, 2019

----------

